# Ft Worth Zoo



## Brokepilot (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are a few of the shots that I took at the Ft Worth Zoo last Friday. It was raining off and on, but at least it wasn't crowded. 

Please let me know what you think and any ways to improve the shots.

Thanks.

1) Wood Duck






2) White Tiger





3) Flamingo





4) Chimpanzee





5) More Flamingos


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Apr 1, 2007)

Great shots, what kind of lens did u use?


----------



## Brokepilot (Apr 1, 2007)

I used a Quantaray 70-300 and the camera was a Nikon D80.  Still learning how to do all of this, but feel like I am making headway.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice series. My fave is probably the chimpanzee... the shot is so clear/sharp, and the chimp's eyes are looking right at the viewer.  The colours in the first and last one are great.  And the composition of the tiger shot is really nice.  Well done.


----------



## Brokepilot (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Antarctican.

I always feel bad for the chimps.  This guy just sits up there looking sad and bored.  We were in the primate area for quite a while and he never moved, just sat watching the people.  Maybe he had us all fooled and is planning his escape or something.


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the chimp. The look on his face! The last flamingo pic is nice too! Great colors!


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 1, 2007)

#1 is going to have to be my favorite..i really love the colors in it


----------



## Brokepilot (Apr 2, 2007)

I think #1 is my favorite also.  Kind of funny that with all of the exotic animals out there my favorite pic is of a duck found throughout the US. 

Thanks for all of the compliments.


----------



## dbyrd (Apr 2, 2007)

I dig #1. Colors are great.


----------



## Deebo (Apr 2, 2007)

1 and 4 stand out for me. The pose of the chimp is excellent!


----------

